# Mixed with??



## MeganP (Mar 28, 2015)

This is my dog Rose. I was told she is a pure-bred Aussie when we adopted her a few weeks ago. I am not 100% on that. Do you guys think she may be? She has a short, but full tail. Also 98% of her is black and white with only a hint of copper coloring. 
It really doesn't matter to me, we love her anyways, I was just curious! Thanks guys!! :wave:


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully, our Aussie experts show up, but I'd say border collie x aussie, or even just border collie. It's a great picture, but do you have anything where she's sitting still?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Pretty! She is super cute mixed with extra pretty! Is that not a thing? I would agree BC though, something about her just doesn't say Aussie to me but maybe with a couple more pics?


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

The face makes me think sheltie? But like Amaryllis, I'd like to see a few more pictures from different angles.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

My first thought was Aussie before I even read the thread. Her color and lack of tan points is perfectly normal in Aussies, and her tail just isn't docked.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks more like an aussie than a BC to me.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whatever she is she is stinkin' ADORABLE.

Ummm better be careful or I may have to break into your home at night and puppynap Rose just sayin'!

Also I have no clue but I def see some Aussie and maybe Sheltie in there.


----------



## MeganP (Mar 28, 2015)

Here is a pic of her when we first got her. She is still, but not standing lol


----------



## MeganP (Mar 28, 2015)

:laugh: And thank you guys! She is so sweet and loving! I love her!!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

I see a lot of Aussie, especially in the second pic. But in the first my immediate thought was Sheltie. I'd certainly believe pure Aussie if you told me. I suspect you'll have a better idea based off of her personalities. A lot of aussies, BC's, and even some shelties can look really similar. It's the personality and working style that often shows what they're made of. 

Beautiful, whatever she is!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This is the half sister of my male Aussie. She is a conformation Champion and herding Champion. she has different ears and different eyes than your girl but very similar otherwise


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with many here, I saw Aussie/Sheltie in your girl too. Her coat coloring is pretty as is your dog.


----------



## MeganP (Mar 28, 2015)

Your right, she has the same coloring, and full chest, but mine's ears and eyes are smaller. That's why I was thinking mix. I'd love to know for health reasons, etc.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MeganP said:


> Your right, she has the same coloring, and full chest, but mine's ears and eyes are smaller. That's why I was thinking mix. I'd love to know for health reasons, etc.


actually your girls ears are bigger, which is common in more showline aussies.


----------



## MeganP (Mar 28, 2015)

Keechak said:


> actually your girls ears are bigger, which is common in more showline aussies.


Looking at the pics, your right, her ears are bigger! Lol


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Could definitely be pure Aussie, but who knows since there are quite a few herding breeds that can very much look similar. I thought Sheltie too in the first picture, but not so much in the second. Cute dog regardless.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

How big is she?

I don't see any sheltie at all in either pic. But I could see mini aussie/mini American shepherd if she's small.


----------

